# Stickfighting



## arnisandyz (Jun 17, 2004)

Check this out!  Give new meaning to "stickfighting"!   LOL


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 17, 2004)

sorry...here's the link  http://www.killsometime.com/humor/humor.asp?humor=StickFight


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 17, 2004)

Too funny. Loved the Matrix references with the floating kick and kicking the staff off the guy's chest.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 17, 2004)

lol - that's cute, I like how sometimes inertia seems to work, and sometimes it doesn't!  (I'm geeking it up, I know.)

The "Matrix"-like bit reminded me of this - check out the third one down.

http://www.ntv.co.jp/kasoh/past_movie/contents.html


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 17, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> The "Matrix"-like bit reminded me of this - check out the third one down.
> 
> 
> HA!  Thats great!


----------

